# [GER] Division Wolf German Altis Life Root/64 Slots



## LevelCrap (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Mitbürger von Altis!
Ich will euch heute zeigen, warum es sich lohnt, extra diesen Beitrag zu lesen und auf UNSEREM Altis Life RPG Server ein Leben zu starten....

Was wir euch bieten:
-sehr gutes RP von so gut wie allen Spielern
-Cops/Sanitäter/ADAC sind nur mit Whitelist zu spielen
-sehr aktive Admins, die neben Problemlösungen bei Spielern ständig am Bugfixen und neue Ideen entwickeln sind
-fähige Polizisten, Madics und ADAC´ler
-eine nette Community
-Teamspeak Server (division-wolf.de)--> gerne vorbeischauen!!!
-durchdachte Preise (z.B. teure Rebellenlizenz, damit nicht jeder mit einer illegalen Waffe rumrennt und das RP durch ständige Schießereien in den Hintergrund rückt)
-Root Server
-viele Berufe, legal sowie illegal
-viele Fahrzeuge
-Donator mit Shop (teils sind Fahrzeuge dadurch billiger), jedoch nicht Pay2Win
-funktionierende Börse --> Preise für legale/illegale Waren verändern sich
-funktionierendes Housing System --> Waffen, Drogen o.ä. lagerbar
-Spaß! 

Was Ihr mitbringen solltet:
-ebenfalls gutes RP
-Spielspaß und Motivation
-Am besten euren Clan
Wiedererkennungswert


Der Server ist noch im Anfangsstadium, deshalb lasst euch bitte nicht von der Spielerzahl abschrecken! Unter der Woche sind es wenige Spieler, vor allem Tagsüber, gegen Abend kommen die Leute dann von der Arbeit und der Server füllt sich.
Jedoch brauchen wir EÜRE Hilfe! Nur durch euch können wir gemeinsam den Server großziehen, denn das Wichtigste auf einem Server sind die aktiven Spieler... Wenn dann erst einmal genug Spieler da sind, kommen auch von allein neune dazu. Ein ganz einfaches Prinzip, deshalb merkt euch --> *wenn ihr aktiv auf dem Server seid, werden andere das auch!
*
Der Server hat wirklich mehr Spieler verdient, als er momentan hat, also bringt gerne noch Kollegen mit, die bei uns spielen. Auf Anfrage könnt ihr natürlich ein kleines Startgeld bekommen, damit der Start in eurem neune Leben auf Altis etwas leichter wird und man sich etwas Geld erfarmen kann. (Nur solange der Vorrat reicht :p)

Wenn ihr bis hier her gelesen habt, gibt es nnicht mehr allzu viel zu sagen, am Besten Ihr schaut euch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage (Division Wolf | Altis Life) oder am Besten direkt auf unserem Server (IP:85.25.213.18 Port:2302).
Ansonsten sind wir auch auf unserem TeamSpeak 3 Server(division-wolf.de) zu finden, wo Ihr gerne Fragen stellen könnt, oder auch gerne während dem zocken auf unserem Server anwesend sein könnt^^ 

Nochmal zur Erinnerung--> Zusammen können wir den Server sehr weit hovh bringen, also seid bitte aktiv und macht auch noch etwas Werbung für den Server! Gemeinsam schaffen wir das, den Server sehr weit hoch zu bringen und dann zusammen eine konstante hohe Anzahl an Spielern haben. 

Das war es von meiner Seite, ich hoffe wir sehen und auf Altis oder vielleicht auch im TeamSpeak bei uns, dem Division Wolf Team!

LG

LevelCrap
~Division Wolf


----------

